# Truth in 24 II Website Now Live: U.S. Premieres Begin this Week



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The eagle-eyed Audi motorsport fans over at the * Audi Motorsport Bog * must have been checking daily, because they were first to break the story that the Truth in 24 II website is now live and feature laden. Linked below, the site includes a trailer for the movie as well as a regular flow of details about the movie's launch.

We will have a longer feature of the behind-the-scenes story about the decision to make this second feature movie very soon, but for now we can confirm that the movie premieres this week, including a very exclusive event in L.A. and the event Audi plans for the Audi Forum NYC on Saturday to which they offered passes to our readers earlier this week.

We're also aware that DVDs are shipping to Audi partners as a dealer contact of ours posted photographic proof on our Facebook page just yesterday. It won't be long now and, good news for those outside America, we hear there are plans for international distribution via iTunes.

We'll have more on all of this soon, but for now check out the Truth in 24 II website and also the Audi Motorsport Blog as a great source for news about Audi in racing. Thanks to Johan for the tip.

* Truth in 24 II Website *

* Audi Motorsport Blog *


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Geroge for the support, really nice


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AudiSportFan;bt1820 said:


> Thanks Geroge for the support, really nice


No problem!


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

====== http://www.*********.com ======
Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------

